# Bonnie's Luxating Patella Surgery



## Bonnie & Clyde's Mom (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you for all your well wishes. I just got a call from the surgeon and everything went well. I get to pick her up at 4:30. I'll post more details on the blog later today or tomorrow.

Bonnie's Double Patellar Luxation Surgery


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Glad to hear Bonnies surgery is over...both of you will feel better once she is home and tucked into her own bed...gentle hugs to her


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Glad everything went okay. Sending good thoughts for a quick recovery


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

We are sending thoughts and prayers. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

woohoo! Good News!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I guess vet's are different. My vet had Zarita walking asap. Zarita didn't WANT to walk much. To the pee pad and back to her bed. We brought her water and her food to her bed!! She had one of the two knees in a bandage for 12 days. Once the bandage was off, she was good to go, with obvious restrictions. No jumping, playing, running etc. She is a lazy girl, so she was very good. By 4 weeks post op, she was climbing stars. By 6 weeks she was going along fine. No more restrictions.


----------



## FantasiaFarm (Feb 12, 2013)

Gosh couldnt readi it all -sorry, I started to cry  
Hope it all went well and she is out of pain


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Been thinking about yall,and wondering how everything went.I hope she does good like Missy did.stitches came out today.


----------



## Bonnie & Clyde's Mom (Jan 11, 2013)

missydawn said:


> Been thinking about yall,and wondering how everything went.I hope she does good like Missy did.stitches came out today.


Glad to hear Missy is doing well now. The first 2 days after Bonnie's surgery were very hard but today has been a turn around! She is able to walk gingerly and is pooping like a champ. Haha. I know I'm weird but she hadn't pooped in 3 days so I was celebrating.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Bonnie & Clyde's Mom said:


> Glad to hear Missy is doing well now. The first 2 days after Bonnie's surgery were very hard but today has been a turn around! She is able to walk gingerly and is pooping like a champ. Haha. I know I'm weird but she hadn't pooped in 3 days so I was celebrating.


Missy was the same way with the pooping. But we gave her a tsp of pumpkin to help her a little. So glad your babys doing well. The first week was rough for Missy. I dont know which was worse , her leg or all the peeing blood. In my opinion, the peeing blood bothered her the worst.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

How is Bonnie doing?


----------



## Bonnie & Clyde's Mom (Jan 11, 2013)

missydawn said:


> How is Bonnie doing?


She is doing soooooo much better. The first 3 days were horrible and then it got better each day. She now thinks that she is good to go. I have to keep her quiet, no jumping or romping. It is incredible how quickly these guys bounce back. She has surpassed my expectations.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

We gave Missy a little to much freedom yesterday and she was limping last night. So now back to being closed off. Dont let her trick you into thinking shes all better, lol


----------



## Bonnie & Clyde's Mom (Jan 11, 2013)

She is already trying to trick me but I haven't been fooled. I know that even though she isn't in pain there is no way her bones have healed. I just can't wait until Wednesday when her stitches come out. I'm so done with the cone and want to go back to normal sleeping arrangements, I haven't slept in my bed for 2 weeks. Wednesday will be a happy day.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Bonnie & Clyde's Mom said:


> She is already trying to trick me but I haven't been fooled. I know that even though she isn't in pain there is no way her bones have healed. I just can't wait until Wednesday when her stitches come out. I'm so done with the cone and want to go back to normal sleeping arrangements, I haven't slept in my bed for 2 weeks. Wednesday will be a happy day.


Missy still slept with us(cone on) lol. It was aggravating, i was extremely gkad when we git her stitches out!!!!


----------



## DiegosMom1 (May 13, 2013)

My 8 month old chihuahua is about to go in for surgery for luxating patella- just his right hind leg, not both. Any advice for what I can expect or recovery time? I am soo nervous for him!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bonnie & Clyde's Mom (Jan 11, 2013)

I would make sure you have a place set up where he can be safe. I set up a pen in my living room so she could have a space to be when I needed to mill about the house. This is also important if you have other dogs. Also make sure he doesn't have access to the stairs or furniture as he shouldn't jump. You just need to be very careful and keep him quiet.

The first week was the worst for us, especially the first three days. I hardly slept. Things got better after she was off the painkillers. She improved everyday. We are at 8 weeks now and she is pretty much back to normal. She does limp after a rehab session and our walks are still slow and short. I am hoping that she will be totally back by 12 weeks.

I have been blogging about her recovery if you want more details. Bonnie's Double Patellar Luxation Surgery


----------

